# Anybody know about this the new man size F91W aka W217H-1AV



## randb

50M Water Resistant
LED Light
Daily alarm
Hourly time signal
1/100 second stopwatch
Measuring capacity: 59'59.99""
Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time, 1st-2nd place times
Auto-calendar set at 28 days for February
12/24 hour formats
Accuracy: +/-30 seconds per month
Battery: CR2016
Approx. battery life: 7 years
Module: 3454
Size of case/total weight
*W217H 43.1 x 41.2 x 10.5mm / 32g
*
*RELEASED JUNE 2017*


----------



## simonsev

I like it, that is going to be a very interesting opition and seems like will be for sale aroung $20 so a very good "dirty/rough jobs" possibility? I like the F91W for its bulletproof simplicity, just don't wear it as it is tiny.


----------



## kcohS-G

Me too. The "want" is strong with this one. But not available yet online. Ill try to go to a casio ad tomorrow to see if they already have stocks.


----------



## dpodola

randb said:


> 50M Water Resistant
> LED Light
> Daily alarm
> Hourly time signal
> 1/100 second stopwatch
> Measuring capacity: 59'59.99""
> Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time, 1st-2nd place times
> Auto-calendar set at 28 days for February
> 12/24 hour formats
> Accuracy: +/-30 seconds per month
> Battery: CR2016
> Approx. battery life: 7 years
> Module: 3454
> Size of case/total weight
> *W217H 43.1 x 41.2 x 10.5mm / 32g
> *
> *RELEASED JUNE 2017*


Looks like a winner to me - simple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

At the price I will be buying both colour options.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

This is great, thanks for posting!!

I have some gifting in mind!


----------



## Falco Furuitii

It does indeed look like an oversized F91 ,and with better WR , thanks for sharing

...going on the list |>


----------



## mooncameras

What is the actual mode cant find it on amazon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

mooncameras said:


> What is the actual mode cant find it on amazon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mode?

not sure what you meant. But new release's sometime take a while to pilfer down to Amazon and the Grey Market.

Based on the manual it appears there will be a negative lcd version but not sure which global market will get it. Not that I would want it anyway.


----------



## kcohS-G

kcohS-G said:


> Me too. The "want" is strong with this one. But not available yet online. Ill try to go to a casio ad tomorrow to see if they already have stocks.


Not in stock yet 

i wonder if lug width is more than 18mm on this one.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

It's about time they (Casio) upgrade the F91, but... why didn't they put a more modern module in there?! They can easily do that without much cost. Still no auto calendar to 2099? "Auto-calendar set at 28 days for February", com'on man, that means every leap year you have to adjust. No 24h timer and 24h stopwatch either...


----------



## Torbjorn

I have one, recently posted a thread about it in affordable watches. I like it a lot. Very wearable as opposed to the small F91. Obviously no cult status, but the simplicity, minimalism and functionality is there. Upgraded WR and amber LED light. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kcohS-G

Wow those digits are yuuge!. But... The buttons are not gold?


----------



## hoss

Torbjorn said:


> I have one, recently posted a thread about it in affordable watches. I like it a lot. Very wearable as opposed to the small F91. Obviously no cult status, but the simplicity, minimalism and functionality is there. Upgraded WR and amber LED light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


This might be my next Casio.


----------



## hoss

Torbjorn said:


> I have one, recently posted a thread about it in affordable watches. I like it a lot. Very wearable as opposed to the small F91. Obviously no cult status, but the simplicity, minimalism and functionality is there. Upgraded WR and amber LED light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


This might be my next Casio.


----------



## rumbling

My only criticisms of the f91 are the rubbish light and it being a tad small.

Looks like this baby has dealt with those issues. Will buy.


----------



## randb

Just have to find them for sale online.!!??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

Totally uninteresting watch to me. Who would want to buy a 217 when you can have for just ten bucks more a 736 with far better specs and functions?


cheers


----------



## roccoq123

Classic piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Not to be argumentative and each to their own but it is not about functionality or cost.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvertouran

I don't like the way they have just stretched the numbers to make them taller. The screen is no wider.


----------



## lolfreddy

I just got mine in the mail today and I made a YouTube video comparing the W217H to the F-91W. 
Hopefully this video gives you guys more details about the watch and perhaps help you in making a decision
to purchase it. Enjoy 

I just signed up for the forums and it won't let me post the link to the video. Here's the part of the link where you can put at the end of the 
YouTube URL: /watch/wxiLGbsXfUU


----------



## randb

Nice job on the video.


----------



## blondygirl69

just ordered the last W-217 avail on amazon(amber version)for 16.00 and change.I pref the thinner segs on the F-91 but if the dam thing was in a more manly size I would have passed.hoping I can live with the fatter segmentation on 217 but since its been upgraded to 50m,longer strap,and a brighter light gonna give it a shot.one day I wear a Seiko MM auto,next a Casio F-105,I think I need to chop it up with a shrink,jeeesh.


----------



## randb

Ok so my two W-217h's finally arrived from Spain, I live in Australia. I wasn't sure about the really tall digits. Tell me which one you prefer. Hint module swap.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

I thought the date was too small and the time too big so I swapped the module from a W215-h which is an exact fit. Now the date is a little larger and the time digits a little smaller. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShockMister

lolfreddy said:


> I just got mine in the mail today and I made a YouTube video comparing the W217H to the F-91W.
> Hopefully this video gives you guys more details about the watch and perhaps help you in making a decision
> to purchase it. Enjoy
> 
> I just signed up for the forums and it won't let me post the link to the video. Here's the part of the link where you can put at the end of the
> YouTube URL: /watch/wxiLGbsXfUU


----------



## ShockMister

Silvertouran said:


> I don't like the way they have just stretched the numbers to make them taller. The screen is no wider.


It is slightly wider, actually. I think it's an improvement overall, personally, because some of the old Casio's have a "squat" appearance.

Not that the older look is bad because I love the look of the F91.


----------



## randb

I did a snappy comparison video too. It compared the W-217h to other Casio watches. Cheers.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Looks like the one on the left has taller digits than the right. Is it just because of camera angle?



randb said:


> Ok so my two W-217h's finally arrived from Spain, I live in Australia. I wasn't sure about the really tall digits. Tell me which one you prefer. Hint module swap.


----------



## kcohS-G

randb said:


> I thought the date was too small and the time too big so I swapped the module from a W215-h which is an exact fit. Now the date is a little larger and the time digits a little smaller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Looks like the one on the left has taller digits than the right. Is it just because of camera angle?


He swapped the module of the w215 into the w217 case.... and made it 10000% more desirable


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Somehow I misread his post (must be due to sleepiness ;-)) and thought that was a pic _before_ the mod. Thanks for pointing out the obvious, kcohS-G.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Haven't been able to find these on Amazon or eBay. Finally found one listing on eBay from a big Casio seller I've bought from before - list price basically but free shipping unlike ShopCasio. It's arriving today, I'll post pics. Looking forward to the longer strap and bigger case while retaining the F-91W simplicity. Another square in my already ridiculously full square Casio collection! ;-) I can see my wife rolling her eyes now.


----------



## dirkpitt73

And it's here! Exactly as I expected, a bigger F-91W. Strap is super long, I'm 6 holes in with a 7.5" wrist. On the F-91W and its smaller variants, I'm usually 2 holes. Very comfortable. Nice to see Casio still investing in basic watches.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze

I've got one arriving this Saturday, I hope. 

Is it weird that I'm more excited about the W217H than I was for watches that have cost 100x as much?


----------



## Verydark

Nice! My father always liked the old version but he can barely read time on it, i'll get him one of the new incarnation and maybe another one for me, i'm sure he'll be quite happy to wear it again.


----------



## SunnyDaze

SunnyDaze said:


> I've got one arriving this Saturday, I hope.
> 
> Is it weird that I'm more excited about the W217H than I was for watches that have cost 100x as much?


It didn't arrive Saturday. In fact, the eBay seller has changed his username and his location (from Dayton, OH to Singapore) in the meantime. It's been ten days and UPS says the watch was never dropped off for shipping. Time to request a refund. Looks like I'll be ordering from another seller.


----------



## Wilson826

Super cool! Have a F-91 and wear it everyday. Gonna have to get this one! I have a small wrist and even I think the 91 is too small(not sure what my measurements are) but definitely gonna look forward to this one.


----------



## SunnyDaze

It arrived today while I was helping a friend move. I'll post more photos later.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Mine just arrived today so of course I've done a thorough review.


----------



## PerttiK

Here's my first contribution to the forum with some sloppy pictures for F91W and W217H comparison.
From left to right: W217H-9AV, W217H-1AV and F91W-1.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Interesting how the display inverts when using the backlight on the 1AV but not the 9AV.


PerttiK said:


> Here's my first contribution to the forum with some sloppy pictures for F91W and W217H comparison.
> From left to right: W217H-9AV, W217H-1AV and F91W-1.
> 
> View attachment 12502715


----------



## zabat

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Interesting how the display inverts when using the backlight on the 1AV but not the 9AV.


Yep. That, and the fact that it uses an LED, possibly freeing up space behind the lcd, makes it a prime candidate for a glow in the dark tape mod!

Especially if the alarm volume is as loud as that of the F91W. Love these old school Casios. No space wasting distracting eye candy. Well, that's just my particular bias. Have to admit I do like the small 60 second readouts on the G-300s and Frogman models. Less fond of the 10 second readouts, not sure why. I'm not biased. s/


----------



## PerttiK

Both my W217s are certainly louder than my F91.
I made a quick comparison of the alarms.









As I can't share the link to the .wav file, download the attached image and open it with rar or zip software to find the .wav inside.


----------



## ShockMister

I just got mine today. $15.00 at Walmart. It was in a Casio endcap near the Walmart watches.

I was worried that it might be a kind of new/old stock or resurrected production of an old watch. But it's definitely got some little improvements on some of the classic models. More like one of their newer models, while looking more like an older model.


----------



## PerttiK

Does anyone have any clue what the part number for the strap used in W217 could be?
There are same markings in both models on the straps:
893
EA1
18
>PUR<

but these don't seem to make much sense.

On other news, there seems to be 3 new variations of W217, including this one with inverter display and black stainless bracelet:









B650WB-1B
B650WC-5A
B650WD-1A


----------



## LutFi

w-217 in steelband series. I'll wait the B650WD-1A or B650WB-1B when it's available on the bay.









* pics belongs to watch2wenet


----------



## blakadder

Finally! Those B650's are exactly what I was looking for... Why is it only for Asia market is a mystery to me


----------



## westywatch

Anyone have a side by side picture of a w800 and the new w217?

Curious what the digit and case size comparison looks like.

If I were Casio, I'd just make a slightly bigger version of the w800 -- same price, more WR, more features, similar look...


----------



## PerttiK

Post #25 shows the difference in digit size.



randb said:


> Ok so my two W-217h's finally arrived from Spain, I live in Australia. I wasn't sure about the really tall digits. Tell me which one you prefer. Hint module swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## westywatch

That's not a comparison with the W800 (which has a square case but a three line display).


----------



## PerttiK

The one on the right has a W800 module swapped in.


----------



## randb

PerttiK said:


> The one on the right has a W800 module swapped in.


W215h module actually.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PerttiK

Oh, yes, I was thinking of W215 but wrote W800...


----------



## ShockMister

The W215 is another good one in the old style. But the glossy case put me off a little. I've thought about getting one and just swapping the band out with a regular band.


----------



## kaon

Silvertouran said:


> I don't like the way they have just stretched the numbers to make them taller. The screen is no wider.


I'm looking for a cheap watch with better ratio of digit-size to casing size. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShockMister

kaon said:


> I'm looking for a cheap watch with better ratio of digit-size to casing size. Any suggestions?


Like the F91W?


----------



## kaon

ShockMister said:


> Like the F91W?


huh? By my eye, the F-91W and the W-217H both appear to have similar digit-size to casing size ratios.
Seems quite dated when smartphone screen to body ratios are at >80% nowadays. Apple Watch looks good in this ratio too.


----------



## cal..45

kaon said:


> I'm looking for a cheap watch with better ratio of digit-size to casing size. Any suggestions?


Have a look at the Timex Ironman line:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...search-alias=aps&field-keywords=timex+ironman

cheers


----------



## ShockMister

kaon said:


> huh? By my eye, the F-91W and the W-217H both appear to have similar digit-size to casing size ratios.
> Seems quite dated when smartphone screen to body ratios are at >80% nowadays. Apple Watch looks good in this ratio too.


That makes sense. But it wasn't clear earlier if you preferred the new style or old style. It seemed like some might have been criticizing the new style digits on the old style cases.

Anyway, it sounds like you found Xonix. Another brand is Skmei. And the generic watches at Walmart are very similar, and in my opinion, possibly the same exact watches without the brand name.


----------



## kaon

Got my W-217H-9AV (gold variant).
Disappointed that the light does not have "dwell time" like the F-201WA did. It remains on only while you hold down the button.
Also, the LCD does *not* "invert" when lit. 
Does only the blue model do this trick?

Did some measurements with calipers:









*F-201WA (on the left)*
thickness: 10.6 mm
width: 36.4 mm (button extremities)
height: 41.4 mm (lug extremities)
digit height: 5.7 mm
3-digit width: 10.0 mm

*W-217H (on the right)*
thickness: 10.7 mm
width: 41.4 mm (button extremities)
height: 43.0 mm (lug extremities)
digit height 9.9 mm
3-digit width: 10.7 mm

"3-digit width" is the width of the largest digits during single-digit hours. 
For example, the width of: *9:00
*
The F-201WA is still better in its utilitarian design than the new W-217H in some respects:
The main digits of the F-201WA is positioned vertically centered, so it has better visibility from low glancing angles than the W-217H on which the bottom segments would be obscured.



ShockMister said:


> That makes sense. But it wasn't clear earlier if you preferred the new style or old style. It seemed like some might have been criticizing the new style digits on the old style cases.
> Anyway, it sounds like you found Xonix. Another brand is Skmei. And the generic watches at Walmart are very similar, and in my opinion, possibly the same exact watches without the brand name.


I like old style cases, but I wish that the LCD screen would be bigger while case size remained the same.

To borrow smartphone terminology, imagine a F-91W-sized case with a bezel-less LCD, I think you could fit digits even larger than those of the W-217H.

The LW200 is a step in the right direction, but should be thinner, and I can't buy it because there is no all-black variant. (grown man here)
http://www.casio.com/products/watches/sports/lw200-1av

Oh wait... I see LW203-1BV is all black? or are those neon yellow buttons? http://www.casio.com/products/watches/sports/lw203-1bv
Hmm... *dimensions: 38.1 x 34.6 x 11.3mm / 20g
*Kind of thick.. 
Casio, please do a watch like LW203, but about 8mm thick and available in all-black!


----------



## kcohS-G

There's a new version of this watch with stainless steel strap... its called the b650... comes in 3 colors... silver, black and rose gold... case is painted resin unfortunately.










*Edit*: this watch was already mentioned a few pages back... my apologies... didnt back read before posting


----------



## kcohS-G

Oops... double post sorry


----------



## kaon

Darn, my W-217H-9AV (gold variant) runs slightly slow. 
-5 seconds per month.


----------



## elborderas

kaon said:


> Darn, my W-217H-9AV (gold variant) runs slightly slow.
> -5 seconds per month.


Considering that in the manual they mention that, by default you should expect +-30 seconds per month.... you have an amazing unit in your hands


----------



## Aop

Is it just me or do the digits on the newer watch look like they are stretched vertically? I really dislike that. Why did Casio make it like that?


----------



## DBCMan

Agreed. All the "tall"-digit models on some of the newer Casios look kind of wonky.


----------



## Defo

I bought a Casio F91W from eBay, I hope it turns out OK. 
I read this seller lelongwatch is good and sells authentic Casio watches.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

So, I saw a W217H in a store. It actually looked proportional with the tall digits. It looked pretty good with the rectangular case. It was cheap too at under $20 USD. What stopped me from getting one was the layout and operation of the buttons. It's different from the familiar 4 buttons operation in most digital G-Shocks and many Casio digitals. The bottom left button for instance is both for scrolling through the modes and for adjustment. I don't like that! It's so easy to accidentally go into the adjust mode. It should be a separate button for that purpose. I think that's the same for W158/168 and other basic digitals.

Also the band is cheap and there's no timer, but those are not the main turn offs for me.


----------



## kaon

*solving the loose strap-loop annoyance*

I wear mine at the 4th-shortest hole, so the long strap end was always escaping the loose keeper loop.
Cutting the strap short and gluing the keeper loop has worked, the strap end has never once escaped. But after a week, I see that the glue is barely holding on.

Does anyone know if any glue will work on these resin (PUR?) straps?

(I used "Amazing Goop II Max" with scratches into the surface using a blade, and gave a full 72 hours of clamping.)

















UPDATE: The "Amazing Goop II Max" glue did *not* hold.


----------



## Trre

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So, I saw a W217H in a store. It actually looked proportional with the tall digits. It looked pretty good with the rectangular case. It was cheap too at under $20 USD. What stopped me from getting one was the layout and operation of the buttons. It's different from the familiar 4 buttons operation in most digital G-Shocks and many Casio digitals. The bottom left button for instance is both for scrolling through the modes and for adjustment. I don't like that! It's so easy to accidentally go into the adjust mode. It should be a separate button for that purpose. I think that's the same for W158/168 and other basic digitals.
> 
> Also the band is cheap and there's no timer, but those are not the main turn offs for me.


What are you talking out, the bottom left bottom has always for mode, you can see it on both these watches here:


----------



## ShockMister

I really like the band. Even though it may be a typical "cheap" band, it is more easy to replace than the older models. BIG improvement.


----------



## kaon

ShockMister said:


> I really like the band. Even though it may be a typical "cheap" band, it is more easy to replace than the older models. BIG improvement.


Hi, any suggestions how/where to get straps for this watch? 
I'm new to watch-strap-changing.
What keywords / dimensions must I check for to be sure a strap will fit.
Or are there any simple "lifehacks" for dealing with the loose strap-end-keeper-loop thing?


----------



## ShockMister

The cheaper Casio style bands in that width will work. It doesn't have to be an exact replacement. Look for the width between the lugs which I think is around 18mm. What I like about this watch is that it looks like it might have more room in that area than the F91, so you might could use different types of 18mm bands. 

But note that the widest area of the band, where it attaches, is slightly wider than the 18mm so that it reaches the outer edges of the lugs. Although lots of people replace them with a single width one-piece 18mm nylon strap.


----------



## Soo Fuego

Bump!!!


----------



## Soo Fuego

Whoops, double post.


----------



## chumeo_di_hia

I choose W217H-9AV because it's light easier to read.


----------



## chumeo_di_hia

I choose W217H-9AV because it's light easier to read.

View attachment 13282505


----------



## chumeo_di_hia

pls forgive mẹ, I don't know how to delete double post.


----------



## zabat

Afaict, you can't delete it. But you can edit it. The text, anyway. But the picture(s) will remain. Good captures on the backlight, btw.


----------



## Bear1845

I snagged them both! Just $16 bucks at Walmart. This model is the perfect size for my 7" wrist and if it gets destroyed I'll just replace it Great watch.


----------



## Bear1845

I have looked back. Bought some G-Shocks again among other pieces. Man I love a good G-Shock.


----------



## LutFi

Bear1845 said:


> I have looked back. Bought some G-Shocks again among other pieces. Man I love a good G-Shock.


Is gshock still better than w217h?


----------



## randb

Sometimes I get the urge to wear something really minimalist. That's when I wear one of these. Great watches.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Mine


----------



## shecky

The W-217HM-7BVCF is out, and it's a pretty one.


----------



## Eric.S

To me when it gets bigger, it loses its original charm.


----------



## Bear1845

I would say yes but they're all good. Just buy what you like.


----------



## ShockMister

Eric.S said:


> To me when it gets bigger, it loses its original charm.


Not to me. Most of them actually used to be bigger before the G-Shocks took over. There were a lot more 50M, 100M, and 200M (water resistant) square models that I loved.


----------



## daogiahieu

I wish casio w217 has 100 meter WR . So i have to switch to buy casio W-800.


----------



## Eric.S

daogiahieu said:


> I wish casio w217 has 100 meter WR . So i have to switch to buy casio W-800.


For bigger ones, w800 is one of the best with 100WR, dual time, defend backlight and 10yr battery.


----------



## daogiahieu

Eric.S said:


> For bigger ones, w800 is one of the best with 100WR, dual time, defend backlight and 10yr battery.


Thank you, do you have casio W-800? I don't know if i can wear it in the office casual?


----------



## Eric.S

daogiahieu said:


> Thank you, do you have casio W-800? I don't know if i can wear it in the office casual?


I had one before. I don't think style wise any digital watch goes with suit and tie but I'm sure many here would disagree. In any case, it's not like you are gonna get fired from your job so just relax and wear whatever you choose to.


----------



## boga

I just bought a W-217 (the blue details one) for a friend of mine, who's bricklayer (waiting for it).

He always wears F-91W, and loves it because of its sturdiness, and because is very slim.

But he complains about the bands. They always break very soon (much before than the watch).

The W-217 will substitute the F-91W, but I also want to improve the band resistance. I suggested him to swap the original rubber band for a nylon band. Better a two pieces band, rather than a real NATO, because this will keep the watch as slim as originally (he needs that, while working).

Also, I think that a two pieces band will allow to adapt better to the wider case than the 18mm band. I think that putting a 20 mm band, and cutting a bit just where it gets inside the 18mm space, but widening outside will give a better appearance to the watch.


----------

